# Nero 7 Iso



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

i am having trouble burning i big iso to a Verbatim 8x DVD+R DL

when i try to burn the iso it says that i have a CD inserted....

i dont know if its Nero or my Disc Drive (memorex DVD+-RAM 530L v1)

i think if there is firmware for my disc drive it may work but i can't find where it would be


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Apparently the Memorex 530L is a LiteOn clone, but I can't find any firmware that is definitely suitable for it.

If Nero isn't recognising the drive properly, try *Free ISO Burner*, *Free ISO Creator*, *SAB Burner* or *ImgBurn* (all freeware).


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

Failed to write ISO image, Error: Hardware Error 12288. On Free ISO Burner

I don't think i can burn from Free ISO Creator

Totally Free Burner says: the disc is not writable

and i dont know what to do with ImgBurn


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the Memorex and LiteOn sites for firmware updates, but make sure you get the right one.

Can you extract the files from the ISO and burn onto 2 single layer discs?


----------



## Edweirdo7 (Oct 8, 2009)

i don t have 2 DVDs......


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=71&name=CD-DVD-Media


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried a different disc? After a failure to write, it is not uncommon that that disc to become useless.


----------

